# A Simple Sermon on the Wonders of God



## C. Matthew McMahon (Oct 8, 2006)

October 15, 2006
The Wonderful Works of God, (A Simple Sermon) Gen 18:1-15
by Dr. C. Matthew McMahon

http://www.christcovenantrpc.org/AudioSermons.htm


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Oct 15, 2006)

Since this sermon was posted OCT 8, 
may we assume there will be an OCT 15 posting forthwith?


----------

